# Determining Sex Of Marijuana.....Look at this before posting about sex of plant



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

This should clear up how to determin the sex of a 
plant. Their are some pic I got off of a couple web sites.


*How to tell the difference in a male and female (above)*




*This is a male plant(above)*




​
*Difference in a male and female plant (above)*





*Male *
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is a Male plant [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In its flowering stage.[/font]
​ 



*Hermaphrodite*
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Very unusual but happens sometimes.
This is a plant that has both sexes.[/font][/font]




[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

*Female*
[/font]This is a female plant in its 
flowering stage. 

​ 
I hope this helped all yall newbies 
with Determining the sex of your plants!
​


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont see how its so difficult for them...its so dayum obvious...lmao...silly newbies! Growing is for the pros! BUY A BOOK!


----------



## Cass (Jul 20, 2009)

If it was only for the pros, no one would ever start. Ya don't go pro at anything just by reading a book!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 20, 2009)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> i dont see how its so difficult for them...its so dayum obvious...lmao...silly newbies! Growing is for the pros! BUY A BOOK!


<<<SPOKEN LIKE A NEWB
Take it easy on the newbs dude.I highly doubt you are a "pro" or had great success your first time out.


----------



## Hick (Jul 20, 2009)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> i dont see how its so difficult for them...its so dayum obvious...lmao...silly newbies! Growing is for the pros! BUY A BOOK!


POSTED 04-23-*2006*, 05:43 AM..


----------



## daddyo (Jul 20, 2009)

well, i guess hes had enough time to turn pro... no?  lmao, sorry...


----------



## sedna1000 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think the pics are now dead links.


----------



## Hick (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396  <--- look here sed'...


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 24, 2009)

Or, if you just want to look at the "Male or Female" part of the growers guide, look here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565


Another way of determining sex is to take a cutting from a mature plant that has alternating nodes and then put it in water and in a strict 12/12 lighting location for about two weeks.

The cutting will flower just like a full grown plant.

The flowers come out at first and look just like the sex:

The male flower is on a shaft with a head on it...

The female doesn't have a shaft with a head on it. Just a flower sitting on the crotch of the plant.

If looked at in that perspective, it's very life-like.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 24, 2009)

Sexing is easy.  Just put a credit card in the flower room and see what kind of things show up on the statement.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2009)

:rofl:

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 24, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Sexing is easy. Just put a credit card in the flower room and see what kind of things show up on the statement.


Hhahaahahahahahahaah

Art, yer killin me man!


----------

